# Lyrical Distortion releases Ukulele for one day - $10



## Stephanie Pray (Sep 3, 2009)

Lyrical Distortion's Friday Extravaganza $10 one day release September 4, 2009
*For One Day Only!!!! $10*

This price is only good from 12:00:00am - 11:59:59 EST September 4, 2009

After September 4, 2009 it will no longer be available individually!

*Ukulele*






*"Man, this thing weighs a ton!"* :mrgreen: 

Lyrical Distortion Friday Extravaganza $10 one day release September 4, 2009 is proud to present Ukulele, a ukulele, recorded via AKG condenser microphone, Great River ME-1NV, Apogee Rosetta and programmed in Kontakt 2.2.4 to be easily played from any MIDI controller or sequencer. 

24bit/44.1 samples
317mb - over 900 samples
features four variations
including

Finger nail picked
Hammer on/Pull off
Up Slide
Assorted FX
_Chords (down and Up):_
Major
Minor
Sevenths
Major Seventh
Minor Seventh
Ninth
Sixth


*
Demo*
Elegy







We hope you enjoy our latest offering for $10!!!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 3, 2009)

Steph, are you burning? So much fire here.


----------



## Jan16 (Sep 4, 2009)

And what's more, did you perchance go on a holiday in Greece and California lately?

I'm downloading my virtual ukelele so I can get on with my Formby imitations.

As I am writing this your website just went down and my download aborted. I never should have mentioned Formby :?


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 4, 2009)

annoying-it was up and I was ready to buy. I guess I'll just have to spend my $10 on another sampler library. : )


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 4, 2009)

:shock: It appears it is down.... :? 
I didn't realize it until I read your posts :( 

Hopefully it will be back up soon. 
I've been with this host for 4 years, without any issues.

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## lux (Sep 4, 2009)

interested as well, let us know when it comes back online Aaron.


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 4, 2009)

It's back up guys


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 4, 2009)

Server is back online


----------



## bryla (Sep 4, 2009)

it seems down again


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 4, 2009)

Everything seems to be running fine.

It's been selling pretty steady since it went back up.


----------



## bryla (Sep 4, 2009)

bummer... I can't open your website.


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks cool. Is there an audio demo of the Ukulele onsite?

Mahlon


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 4, 2009)

Any way to hear some single notes played on a demo? Anyone get it and play it yet? TIA


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 4, 2009)

Mahlon @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> Looks cool. Is there an audio demo of the Ukulele onsite?
> 
> Mahlon



There is one... but it is really poor.
Too bad, I am interested but the demo is a turn off... >8o


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 4, 2009)

A demo like this would be nice. :mrgreen:

He sure gets a lot of mileage out a little ukelele.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 4, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 4, 2009)

I am interested in a ukulele. Is there any demo with traditional ukulele-style playing? (George Formby style)


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 4, 2009)

Gosh. I can't believe you all need to hear demos. This thing is $10, not $249 :o


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 4, 2009)

Just want to know if I can create a realistic ukulele track with it. If not I won't buy even if it's just $10.


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

We've decided to extend the sale for a few extra hours since the site was down for awhile last night. 

Take advantage of our craziness while you still can :D

Take Care,
Steph o-[][]-o


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 5, 2009)

I cannot figure out how to play more than one note at a time. It's always 1 note OR chords but never 2 -3- 4etc notes. What am I doing wrong? couldnt find it in the manual. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## bryla (Sep 5, 2009)

Crap... can't get through step 2....


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 5, 2009)

artsoundz @ Sat Sep 05 said:


> I cannot figure out how to play more than one note at a time. It's always 1 note OR chords but never 2 -3- 4etc notes. What am I doing wrong? couldnt find it in the manual. what am I doing wrong?


Turn "Solo" off - either click on the gui button with your mouse or press the G1 key.

Something I forgot to add to the manual:
First octave chords is down strum, second octave is up strum.


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 5, 2009)

bryla @ Sat Sep 05 said:


> Crap... can't get through step 2....


I've been told, but can't confirm, as I can't reproduce it on my end.
Sometimes it goes back to step 2 and then proceeding again to Paypal to finally complete the transaction.
It has something to do with info not matching in step 2 and Paypal.
At least that's what I've been told.
So far, everyone that I've passed this onto reports back that it does clear through the second time.

No one has yet been double charged.


PM me if you can't get it worked out.


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 5, 2009)

Aaron Dirk @ Sat Sep 05 said:


> artsoundz @ Sat Sep 05 said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot figure out how to play more than one note at a time. It's always 1 note OR chords but never 2 -3- 4etc notes. What am I doing wrong? couldnt find it in the manual. what am I doing wrong?
> ...



tried that. still single notes. weird


----------



## Bo Clausen (Sep 5, 2009)

artsoundz @ Sat Sep 05 said:


> Aaron Dirk @ Sat Sep 05 said:
> 
> 
> > artsoundz @ Sat Sep 05 said:
> ...



Yes - it's also not working here. :( 

Seems like it has something to do with the Legato - if Legato is on it kind of work, but if Legato is off it isn't working at all.

- Bo


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 5, 2009)

gee-I thought I'd come home after being gone all day and find an answer to this. Dang....


----------



## OLB (Sep 6, 2009)

here also... I managed to get single notes but they sound really soft. pretty frustrating to work with it actually.. I hope there will be an explanation.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 6, 2009)

A quick workaround for the mono notes problem is to open the group editor and select the first four groups called Pick 1,2,3 and 4 and then chose the Voice GRP and select <no voicegroup> instead of 1. Now you can play more than one notes


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 6, 2009)

artsoundz @ Sat Sep 05 said:


> gee-I thought I'd come home after being gone all day and find an answer to this. Dang....



Oh I know, same here. Dang.... :lol: 

Sorry, it's a 3 day holiday weekend here in the states (Labor Day weekend)
Everyone takes their family on a last summer vacation and then it's off to school for all the kiddies. It's treated as the last weekend of summer.

So, while checking in before I head back out the door
Here is an update:
http://www.LyricalDistortion.com/Update ... Update.rar

o-[][]-o


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 6, 2009)

If I'm going to shell out $10 for agood library. I expect you to be on call 24/7. WhEN I WAS child, I never took recess. Never tooks naps in kindergarten either. What abunch of pussies.

Seriously- totally forgot about labor day. I should have knwon since it's our annual arts festival(Bumbershoot) and it's raining hard. happens evry year,

Thanks, Aaron-and Theo for the tip-much appreciated. NOW I can say,lovin' the Ukelele.


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 6, 2009)

R. Soul @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> Gosh. I can't believe you all need to hear demos. This thing is $10, not $249 :o



I don't need to hear a demo to make a decision for spending $10. I'd just like to hear a demo if there is one available.

Mahlon


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 7, 2009)

A cool little demo sent in from Theo Krueger using just the single notes
Uku Goes Classic


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 7, 2009)

Aaron,

I wish this demo would have been posted earlier: I certainly would have bought the ukulele then... :?


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Aaron.

Mahlon


----------



## madbulk (Sep 8, 2009)

Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> Aaron,
> 
> I wish this demo would have been posted earlier: I certainly would have bought the ukulele then... :?



definitely.
I agree with some but not all that 10 bucks is 10 bucks. Plus the time to order it, install it and find out if it's useful.
my loss.


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 8, 2009)

*Ukulele Update*
Seventh chords fix

http://www.LyricalDistortion.com/Update ... Update.rar


----------



## sirbellog (Sep 8, 2009)

yes, Aron, this really sucks....

I can't even start to understand how you dare to sell instruments in this price range (not little money !!) without providing at least 4 or 5 mp3 demos, a 10 min video tutorial to show the real time playability, and without offering a total refund in case of unsatisfaction, along of course with a financial bonus to compensate for the waste of time....
And by the way you should really consider a "single-click" automated ordering process, right from your posts, for busy people like us.

Nevertheless, I was crazy enough to order your Ukulele even without any single one of these garantees, and I'm very happy to have done so.... (the same goes for all extravaganzas products anyway !.. I've got them all....)
:wink:

Looking forward to the Folk Nylon ! 8)

Keep up the good work, and my best wishes to Stephanie and you !


----------



## Niah (Sep 8, 2009)

a CD can also cost 10 bucks, do you guys also buy them without given a listen?  

I mean it's only 10 bucks right? :roll: 

anyway keep up the good work Aaron. o-[][]-o


----------



## sirbellog (Sep 9, 2009)

In fact, I do buy _some _CDs without a single listen :
- when they are released by artists I know, and like to the point that I'm sure they'll never disapoint me,
- or, sometimes, if people I _do trust _tell me that something is really good and warmly recommend it to me.
(And, really, i do find it more efficient and way less time consuming than trying to find here and there on the Net, tiny, cut-in-the-middle, arbitrarily chosen mp3 excerpts, which don't say much about the whole thing)
And I do so even more fearlessly when the said album's price is just 10 bucks.

To transpose, it also seemed to me that with the previous extravaganzas sales, Aaron had built himself a reputation for an unbeatable quality/price ratio, enough at least to avoid any distrust in this community (IMVHO)

This being said, it's totally fine with me if people prefer to pass this kind of 1 day deal.


----------



## Niah (Sep 9, 2009)

oh man this just gets better and better :roll: 

well first of all I find it really awesome that you buy your cd's without listening or from recomendations from your friends and that's just fine
but you have to understand that alot of people are not like that, 
just because a friend of mine happens to like album A or B or just because that album is from an artist that I like doesn't mean I will like it 

there are zillions of libraries and vst's and fx pluggins out there which are super cheap or just free. I simply don't have the time to download them all and find out that only 1% are revelant for my work

asking for a demo has nothing to do with mistrust it is simply common practice, 
I like Aaron's electric stuff but I have never heard him do acoustic instruments which are much harder to get it done right

You seem to take this to the personal level and you are probably thinking that you are helping Aaron by using sarcastic remarks on potential costumers just because they asked for a demo
but it has quite the opposite effect my friend

anyway thanks to all the LD team for listening and Theo for the demo 8)


----------



## sirbellog (Sep 9, 2009)

Edited :

to be frank, I made a 1st reply, and then told myself : what's the point to argue or risk to start some kind of fight ?
I have no time nor envy for it.

In addition my english does not really allow me for all the subtleties of meaning I would like to master, in order to defend my point of view without drifting into apparent hostility....., 

so it is best that I just erase my first reply and keep only the end : 
*
have a nice evening.*


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 9, 2009)

These $10 deals are the next best thing to being free. On top of that, the instruments are superb and have a lot of natural playability. This UKE is no exception. I love it.


----------



## madbulk (Sep 9, 2009)

artsoundz @ Wed Sep 09 said:


> These $10 deals are the next best thing to being free. On top of that, the instruments are superb and have a lot of natural playability. This UKE is no exception. I love it.


I'll give you $13.50 for your copy. 
Cash money.


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 9, 2009)

madbulk @ Wed Sep 09 said:


> artsoundz @ Wed Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > These $10 deals are the next best thing to being free. On top of that, the instruments are superb and have a lot of natural playability. This UKE is no exception. I love it.
> ...





I'll need to see some I.D.


----------



## Niah (Sep 10, 2009)

artsoundz @ Thu Sep 10 said:


> These $10 deals are the next best thing to being free. On top of that, the instruments are superb and have a lot of natural playability. This UKE is no exception. I love it.



really???

you have been gypped bro, I got my uke for only 7 euros !


----------



## lux (Sep 10, 2009)

Niah @ Tue Sep 08 said:


> a CD can also cost 10 bucks, do you guys also buy them without given a listen?



well, this is one of the most fun activities for me. I happen to do often. Most of times i'm lucky enough and i discover new artists and stuff.


----------



## Niah (Sep 10, 2009)

lux @ Thu Sep 10 said:


> Niah @ Tue Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > a CD can also cost 10 bucks, do you guys also buy them without given a listen?
> ...



I hope your wallet agrees with you too. JK


----------

